# Great news about the Highest Point in Rhode Island



## pizza (Jul 28, 2005)

For years, the "Madman of Jerimoth Hill" has been terrorizing people trying to cross his property to visit the highest point in Rhode Island. Despite its modest elevation at 812', it was jokingly known as the most dangerous highpoint in the country, even more dangerous than Mount McKinley, because people have been known to be shot at for trespassing on his property. 

About 5 years ago, the members of the highpointers club negotiated an agreement with the owner to allow supervised access several days per year, which largely eliminated the problem, but also created a logistical concern to the highpointers club, who had to be sure that club volunteers were there on the open access dates to allow people to cross. They also paid to have a warning sign posted that said no tresspassing. Click here for a picture of the sign.

Well the good news is that the property was sold and the new owner will permit access 52 weekends a year! Not only that, but they seem like great people! This was just announced in the last hour by Roger Rowlett, president of the highpointers club.

Here is the message board thread where he announced it.

Here is a text of the announcement:


> New Jerimoth Owners Permit Access Weekends 52 Weeks a Year!
> July 28 2005 at 9:50 AM	roger  (Premier Login dipper)
> Forum Owner
> Jeff & Debbie Mosley, the new owners of Jerimoth Hill, have dramatically changed the access rules — they are permitting highpointers to visit any weekend 52 weeks a year!
> ...



Here is a trip report of when I visited in May 2004.


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 28, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> Well the good news is that the property was sold and the new owner will permit access 52 weekends a year! Not only that, but they seem like great people!


SWEET!  I drive by the site about 3 times per month when I travel between the two facilities my company owns in RI and CT.  I always wondered if I could do a stealth run up and back to tag the highpoint, but now I don't have to worry about possible enemy fire.  :uzi:

Bummer that I still have to come down on a Saturday to claim the highpoint, and can't do it while I'm at work.   Oh well, at least some progress has been made.

Smitty


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Fantastic news! Thanks for posting it here!

When I get around to visiting this high point, I will definitely send the Mosley family a thank-you note.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 29, 2005)

That is great news thanks, I was at the end of the driveway back in 1992 when the driveway was considered good enough with help of the *


----------

